# Living in Cantoria



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

We have been looking at property to buy in Cantoria. Can anyone who lives there give me an idea of what living in Cantoria is like? Are there any shops there? We want a village/small town but don't want to be too isolated. Are there many expats in the area?
Any info would be useful.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

tammy123 said:


> We have been looking at property to buy in Cantoria. Can anyone who lives there give me an idea of what living in Cantoria is like? Are there any shops there? We want a village/small town but don't want to be too isolated. Are there many expats in the area?
> Any info would be useful.


It would help greatly if you said where this place is. Spain is quite a big country (more than twice the size of the UK) and we can't know where every tiny village or hamlet is, so it would certainly help you to get answers if every potential responder didn't have to look it up..


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

Baldilocks, it is a village of about 3500 residents very near Albox, Almeria.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I can never understand anyone who says they are looking to buy a property in a town that they don't know anything about and asking for other people's opinions about the town and area ?

Before we came to live here we had several holidays in the place we wanted to settle and found out about every detail. Other people have very different options about the same places.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Try Facebook


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

It has been on UK TV as some Brits had their illegal homes demolished. Claims lots of properties are illegal so be careful.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

There is a local ex-pat association called AUAN (Abusos Urbano Almanzora NO); 
AUAN - fighting to legalise homes in Andalucia 
They have spent over 300,000€ fighting for justice and changing laws to help not only people in the Almanzora Valley, not only in Andalucia, but the two million illegal home owners in Spain. 

They have phenomenal information about the area 

Davexf


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

tammy123 said:


> We have been looking at property to buy in Cantoria. Can anyone who lives there give me an idea of what living in Cantoria is like? Are there any shops there? We want a village/small town but don't want to be too isolated. Are there many expats in the area?
> Any info would be useful.


I've just been reading a lot of tammy's previous posts and she asks the same style of questions about many, many different areas here in Spain, France and Cyprus!! It's amazing how many properties she was "planning to buy or long term rental" in Spain, France and Cyprus. 

Perhaps you would like to clarify for us?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

tebo53 said:


> I've just been reading a lot of tammy's previous posts and she asks the same style of questions about many, many different areas here in Spain, France and Cyprus!! It's amazing how many properties she was "planning to buy or long term rental" in Spain, France and Cyprus.
> 
> Perhaps you would like to clarify for us?


¿ Olor de ratón? Maybe researching for article, etc?


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

I must say Tebo53 you seem rather opinionated. I am merely trying to get information and advice from expats so that I can make informed decisions as to where and how we intend to move in the future. Your answers are not helpful in any way &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yep, ok, best of luck to you. Hope you find somewhere eventually to settle ?


----------

